# Why is it ok for the Black Community to



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

push their black lives matter adgenda, but let someone mention the KKK or white pride or the like, they get all branded as a racist.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Old communist trick. Check out Saul Lawinski's "Rules for Radicals".


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Double standards, apperantly you can only be a racist if you are white?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The blacks are considered a protected class.
And at present we have a black mutant protecting them.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Want to freak a black person out just tell them you see ghosts and talk to dead people. 

If that doesn't work then consider getting a dog. Black folks are scared of other people's dogs. 

If all that fails just proclaim that grape and strawberry drank will no longer be made.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> The blacks are considered a protected class.
> And at present we have a black mutant protecting them.


Mutant, . . . mutant, . . . yeah, that just about describes him.

Course that also describes his "her" too...............

Nice word choice SOCOM42..........

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

just an added benefit of the race card - it suckers people of the other races to support your race for no obvious reason ....


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

I was trying to wrap my head around this as well. Seems a little ridiculous. Obama invite the black panthers matter. I mean BLM to the white house but nothing is said nothing matters. Yet another person endorses someone and they don't disavow them and all heck breaks loose. Stupid.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

duncan1371 said:


> Yet another person endorses someone and they don't disavow them and all heck breaks loose. Stupid.


For the record, the head of the American Communist Party endorsed Obama both times he ran.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Evidently it's ok for white people to say:

Want to freak a black person out just tell them you see ghosts and talk to dead people. 

If that doesn't work then consider getting a dog. Black folks are scared of other people's dogs. 

If all that fails just proclaim that grape and strawberry drank will no longer be made.

So I guess this is a moot thread.


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Blacks will be Blacks as long as they live , they will not change ,, they feel that being a slave years ago gives them the right to be the way they are ,, I see it here were I live ,, there is 80% Black in the area were I live ,, I have had some much trouble with the kids here the cops know me by my first name and come by on the weekend mornings to have coffee with me ,, " I turned my garage into my man cave " 20' x 30 ' is a good size space ,, It's the safest place to be , my garage door has been reinforced ,,


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

And then there are threads like this that make me want to leave this board and never come back.

Let me make my position perfectly clear. I hate kluckers. Kluckers are ass#$*@'s. If you are a klucker, you are an ass#$*@. 

Do I think everybody should chill-the-hell-out on racism? Yes. Having said that, most people in America have no freaking idea what's going on in this country because all they do is bury themselves in their world of normalcy bias. 

We were educated by a public school system who's social studies and history books were written by Walt Disney... no, I take that back, Walt Disney was at least interesting when he wrote stuff. 

Most people don't realize who the enemy is... black people don't, white people don't, Christian's don't, Muslim's don't... the REAL enemy is normalcy bias... the real enemy is harmonic resonance. 

Black folks, white folks, everybody needs to look beyond and reach beyond, and move past the bull#%(&. 

Yeah, that's about as likely as a pig flying out my ass.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Had to look up 'klucker'. I learn something new every day.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Had to look up 'klucker'. I learn something new every day.


So did I, yes, everyday.

They were never around here.

Those types of organization evolve when there is a perceived threat from another class of people.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

There are GREAT people of ALL races. There are asses of all races. Encountering one or the other is not an indicator
of EVERYONE. I have good friends of NUMEROUS ethnic backgrounds. I am white. One of my groomsmen at my
wedding was black. He's was one of the best men I've ever known. He fought for this country with honor as an
Army Ranger. 

Let's get away from this RACE BASHING. It doesn't make anyone look more intelligent. 

Grim


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Klucker, what does being a descendent of a Swiss mountain guide have to do with racism?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

i guess the point of my op was totally missed. DT get's hounded by the press for his KKK issue, but Hillory doesn't with her inclusion of the Black Lives Matter.

If the playing field isn't leveled by all of us we're going to be drubbed in November and have that Ugly woman to look at for 4 years.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Evidently it's ok for white people to say:
> 
> Want to freak a black person out just tell them you see ghosts and talk to dead people.
> 
> ...


As usual, CSI-Tech keeps a cool, rational head and points out the futility of sinking to a level equal to those who anger us.

My shooting buddy is about the same skin tone as Obama. He would take a bullet for my family and I for his. I never forget that, and temper any knee-jerk reaction by remembering him and his beautiful family.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Face reality folks. It is settled science (just like global warming) that if you don't like Obama, you ARE a racist! sigh.......


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

As someone who grew up in the segregated south in the 50's and 60's, let me say that most people today who get all bent out of shape about perceived racism don't know what real, state sponsored, racism is.


HOWEVER, if this thread sinks into the gutter, I WILL send it to where the sun don't shine.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> Evidently it's ok for white people to say:
> 
> Want to freak a black person out just tell them you see ghosts and talk to dead people.
> 
> ...


Why do you assume I'm white ? I think that's racist......


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> push their black lives matter adgenda, but let someone mention the KKK or white pride or the like, they get all branded as a racist.


Surely you realize by now that only whites can possibly be racist. The leftist media tells us that on a daily basis so it has to be true.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Mutant, . . . mutant, . . . yeah, that just about describes him.
> 
> Course that also describes his "her" too...............
> 
> ...


Naw, she's not a mutant.


----------



## Robb_b (Aug 3, 2015)

I don't discriminate. I hate everyone.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Possibly I'm going to call down the wrath of a bunch of people...but I gotta say it...

President Obama is known to be 1/2 white & 1/2 black. That being the case, why is he ALWAYS
referred to as a BLACK president. Shouldn't he be referred to as a WHITE president half the time?

Seems that the press & nearly everyone has decided if you're 1/2 black...YOU'RE ALL BLACK!!
And by that I mean most everyone in America...not just this forum.

Okay! Here it comes! Duck and cover!

Grim


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

The old "one drop" theory. But it's OK if it works in their favor or fits an agenda.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

It's odd you know I know several blacks, and it's somewhat funny to me at least to hear them say that ever so dangerous N word, they're older school type, they don't care what color your skin is, I know three and they think this whole big " black lives matter " stuff is a bunch of crap. It's kinda of funny to me, I mean we ain't got many of them in the hills here, but the one I know he's a helluva good guy he said it would be funny for a whole bunch of as he says " right minded N- " to dress up in KKK uniforms and walk up Pennsylvania Ave and when they get stopped remove their hoods. My father and grandfather both say I personally agree that the whites are the minority anymore.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Grim Reality said:


> Possibly I'm going to call down the wrath of a bunch of people...but I gotta say it...
> 
> President Obama is known to be 1/2 white & 1/2 black. That being the case, why is he ALWAYS
> referred to as a BLACK president. Shouldn't he be referred to as a WHITE president half the time?
> ...


he was 1/2 white - for some ares of the country in 2008 elections ... by 2012 he was the black prez outrite and any mention of 1/2 white long time forgot .....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Grinch said:


> It's odd you know I know several blacks, and it's somewhat funny to me at least to hear them say that ever so dangerous N word, they're older school type, they don't care what color your skin is, I know three and they think this whole big " black lives matter " stuff is a bunch of crap. It's kinda of funny to me, I mean we ain't got many of them in the hills here, but the one I know he's a helluva good guy he said it would be funny for a whole bunch of as he says " right minded N- " to dress up in KKK uniforms and walk up Pennsylvania Ave and when they get stopped remove their hoods. My father and grandfather both say I personally agree that the whites are the minority anymore.


doesn't matter what these guys say to YOUR face or how they act .... when it comes right down to it - they'll be black and you white and probably won't even acknowledge knowing you .... wouldn't turn my back to any one of those three


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> For the record, the head of the American Communist Party endorsed Obama both times he ran.


Why is it that I am not surprised by that? Could it be that it is evident that President Obama has Socialist/Communist tendencies?
Yeah, that could be it.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Wallimiyama said:


> View attachment 15215


The snow must be punished for being white, maybe Obama can call a session of the Politburo and pass a new law.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> doesn't matter what these guys say to YOUR face or how they act .... when it comes right down to it - they'll be black and you white and probably won't even acknowledge knowing you .... wouldn't turn my back to any one of those three


I find this to be very sad. This is the problem right here. You are not even willing to try to overlook skin color and look at the person.

I think what has happened with the BLM movement is ridiculous and yet another way for the "entitled" to try to squeeze out more blood from the turnip. They have nothing and will never have nothing, making them dissatisfied with everything. people who do not earn what they have never will be.

Racist and prejudice thinking has nothing to do with the color of skin, it is an attitude of superiority and self righteousness over whoever your target is. It don't matter who you are, if you think you can lump everyone into the same class based on the color of their skin, you are wrong. If you make a statement that white people do this, or black people do that, you are wrong! people are individuals and should be judged as such.

That being said I will also say that I have witnessed first hand that people in parts of this country are outright prejudice. People where I am now don't care about the color of your skin nearly as much as they do in the southern states. I did not even understand what prejudice ment until I went there and could not believe what I witnessed. Black people were treated like lower class by the whites. I saw first hand white women leave a hot tub when a black woman got in simply because of the color of her skin. All parties involved were far from poor and all seemed to be very nice people. I could not believe that this happens in our own country.

I am by no means condoning what the BLM people are doing, and people who put on a show to support it make me want to vomit because instead of making the situation better it is creating more and more violence and hate. But I also think that if we can not change our own attitude and stop looking at the color of people's skin and judging them for it, we will all lose. This country has to many problem to deal with right now, we don't need to add another civil war to it.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

tirednurse said:


> I find this to be very sad. This country has to many problem to deal with right now, we don't need to add another civil war to it.


I agree with you, but if Civil War 2.0 comes, it won't be over Black vs White. It will be Right vs Left....thought the majority of Blacks would probably side with the Left.


----------



## screwedby (Oct 21, 2015)

Grim Reality said:


> Possibly I'm going to call down the wrath of a bunch of people...but I gotta say it...
> 
> President Obama is known to be 1/2 white & 1/2 black. That being the case, why is he ALWAYS
> referred to as a BLACK president. Shouldn't he be referred to as a WHITE president half the time?
> ...


I crossed a chicken with a duck.

It looks like a duck, walks like a duck, & quacks like a duck.
IT'S A DUCK!


----------

